# Adult Education woodworking class



## RichardB (Nov 5, 2008)

We got the spring catalog in the mail today for adult education. Besides the usual ESL and fitness courses, this time they have woodworking listed. One night a week, 3 hours, 12 weeks. $35. I took woodshop in high school, and I had a really good shop teacher. And then i worked in a plastics shop for a year, so I'm no stranger to table saws, jointers, drill presses, etc. I think I'd be bored to tears, but yet….. I'd probably be able to use to jointer and planer to surface a lot of wood to take home.

Anybody else take an adult ed shop class? Was it a waste of time? Should I sign up?


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

You never know, some adult ed classes will allow the experienced people go at their own pace. It may be a good opportunity to get some regular shop time and an opportunity to use some tools you don't have. You may even get lucky and have an instructor who will actually teach you something useful. Good luck.


----------



## WoodSpanker (Feb 10, 2009)

Some local community colleges and high schools will let you rent time in their shops. Ours does.


----------



## Hacksaw (Feb 26, 2009)

A few years back the school district my mom worked for found themselves with a surplus in thier budget,they arranged for the employees to take a course like you mentioned.I loved it I had woodshop 4 hrs a day my senior year (1 advanced woods,2 independent study woods and 1 student taught a basic woods class) so the instructor asked me if I was interested in helping out… of course I was! I got the shop almost to myself every saturday for 8 hrs a day sisnce the only people that signed up were the custodians (my mom was one of them) and their projects were basically coat trees or cheesy little shelves that took them 1 day to make.I guess what I'm saying is 36 hrs of shop time for $35 that is a STEAL even if you have to share the room.


----------



## acanthuscarver (Mar 27, 2008)

Last Fall I ran several Adult Education classes through our local school district. They were generally around $35 per person for a single two hour class. In the scheme of things, you're getting a pretty good deal but I've heard stories where the classes are so crowded you can't get at the machinery. So, do a little homework first. The classes I ran were held in my shop and limited in size. Those who attended got a chance to build or learn a new skill in a concentrated period of time. I'll run another series this Fall just because it was a lot of fun. You might want to take advantage of the shop time while you can. In our area, all the schools have gotten rid of their wood shops.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

I have taken a couple of classes in an adult education program that were offered in my area. These essentially were a guided shop exercises that let the individual student choose a project while allowing to basic shop equipment. But the cost was significantly greater. These classes met for 8 3 hour sessions, were limited to 12 students and cost $160 for the 8 week series so, at least from my perspective, this sounds like a bargain to me.


----------



## rhett (May 11, 2008)

If nothing else you will meet people with similar interest, in person, not over the internet. I am trying to recall a quote, if you quit learning, you quit living? No one knows everything about wood work, if they tell you they do, they are lying.


----------

